# Alternators, Free Energy, Perpetual Motion, Over Unity and all that...



## iainventor (May 25, 2017)

iainventor said:


> alright even you might be right, but still doesent matter what forces act upon it unless powered will stop eventually powered only from internal power short period each time until it finally comes to rest. that I agree on. But external electrons power my ev so contant power and less resistance to drag the faster I go can take the 10kw out easier at 35mph than at 5mph.



anyways fab shop got done safer trailer for alternators 










back at it tommorrow. Brian your test method is what I am doing 

start with grid powered fully charged lithium batteries, and fully charged lead auxiliary batteries 

ev and mechanism driven 2 hour at 35 mph watts per mile wheels up all other .factors the same.

power lithium with lead power 

after [part if not all lof auxiliary and the drive with wheels down and them drive an hour at 35 mph check lead battery levels

recharge lithium from lead see watts per mile usage with alternator use versus same mass no extra wheel drag. If I get 22 miles for every 35 miles driven consider it viable.


----------

